# Filter for new 120G tank



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Hello everyone!

My name is Theo, Brand new member, looking for some advice on a new tank set up. This will be my first African cichlid tank. I am planning on an all Male peacock tank. I'm slowly piecing everything together but I have read myself crazy with all this information.

It's going to be a 120 gallon tank. I am thinking of using a Fluval FX6 and FX4 (unless someone has a better option) trying to go for the over filtration approach. I'd rather have more than enough filter that way if I happen to miss a week of water change it won't be catastrophic. Does this sound sufficient enough?

Also planning on African Cichild Aragonite Aquarium Sand, 2 heaters, and rock of some kind.

Any help would be greatly appreciated! I look forward to being an active member.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

My apologies I mean a 125 gallon tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Theo and Welcome to C-F!!

Glad to hear it's a 125G tank but what are the dimensions in L x W x H?

I've only used an FX5 on a 125G tank for a couple years but it wasn't the only filter I had on the tank. Originally I stocked as a Malawi aulonocara (peacock) tank but switched over to a Tanganyikan setup.

Are you open to also having an Aquaclear 110 power filter on this tank? I find that they are great to catch debris, easy to clean and run for years.

I wouldn't consider over filtration as a compensation for occasional missed water changes as dirt, feces and uneaten food do accumulate in any filter and contribute to increased nitrate level if not cleaned regularly enough.


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Deeda said:


> Hi Theo and Welcome to C-F!!
> 
> Glad to hear it's a 125G tank but what are the dimensions in L x W x H?
> 
> ...


It's a 125 Long so I believe it's roughly 72 inches long. I'd have to look at the rest of the specs. I'm not against anything at this point to be honest. Would the aquaclear replace the FX4 or be in addition to the 2? Like I said I'm brand new at this so it's all a learning experience. Also I wouldn't say I would neglect the tank in any way, I just would rather have a little more wiggle room for error if that makes sense?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

It's probably a standard 125G since it's 72" long.

Check the height inside the stand to be sure the FX6 will fit properly and the hoses will smoothly exit the stand if your plan is to install the filter under the stand. My FX5 is almost 21" tall with the valve installed and you will need clearance to disconnect the valve AND to remove the filter from underneath the stand.

My thought was either an FX6 and an AC 110 or an FX4 and an AC110. Do you have any experience with canister filters? Just asking.

Why are you considering the African Cichild Aragonite Aquarium Sand? Is it for looks, sand size or for buffering purposes?


----------



## Theo1514 (Jun 19, 2021)

Deeda said:


> It's probably a standard 125G since it's 72" long.
> 
> Check the height inside the stand to be sure the FX6 will fit properly and the hoses will smoothly exit the stand if your plan is to install the filter under the stand. My FX5 is almost 21" tall with the valve installed and you will need clearance to disconnect the valve AND to remove the filter from underneath the stand.
> 
> ...


I will definitely double check and make sure the canister fits. No I have no experience with canister filters. To be honest I am brand new to this entire world. I've had a few freshwater tanks before but nothing like this. Just basic schooling fish. No tank bigger than 55 gallons and only HOB filters.

If you think the FX6 and AC 110 will be enough I may go that route but like I said, since I'm new at this I'd rather play it safe. As far as the sand goes, I simply picked that because that seemed to have the best reviews for African cichlid sand.

Again, if you can point me in the right direction I would greatly appreciate it! I am not dead set on anything atm.


----------



## Stu W2 (Nov 17, 2020)

Hello and Welcome,

I suggest a few hours reading through this site, particularly the cannister filter section, would be to your benefit.

https://aquariumscience.org

Regards,
Stu


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Another option for sand substrate is to use pool filter sand (PFS), cheaper than aquarium sand though you may be limited by color in your location. PFS can be white or more tan depending on what is available locally. It is also heavier than most aquarium sand and doesn't 'float' in the water when the fish kick it up.


----------



## Swayndo (Oct 3, 2021)

Stu W2 said:


> Hello and Welcome,
> 
> I suggest a few hours reading through this site, particularly the cannister filter section, would be to your benefit.
> 
> ...


That is really interesting. We really do need some exact science around this, but I guess there are more important things in the world.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DutchAJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Any update on the project?


----------

